# Ration for Feeder Beef



## sduncan

What rations do you guys recommend for angus feeder cattle for the cheapest input costs but a good end product when I take the cows to slaughter. Thanks!


----------



## vdagiel

Grass

The grass fed organic market is hot right now.


----------

